# X3 prototype causes another bomb scare in NYC



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

daily news article has a pic of the X3 
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...re_at_american_museum_of_natural_history.html


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

*NYPD Bomb Squad Breaks Into a Scary Camouflage BMW Test Vehicle*












> The NYPD Bomb Squad rushed Sunday to investigate a running SUV parked outside Manhattan's American Museum of Natural History - but it was a false alarm prompted by *a BMW worker road-testing the vehicle*.
> 
> "It's a misunderstanding," BMW driver Martin Birkmann told the Daily News after cops re-opened Central Park West following the 90-minute scare. "I was test driving it."
> 
> ...


It does look scary.... :rofl:










mw


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Wow. It's tough to know what is more stupid: The dumbass, paranoid New Yorkers who don't know what this is and called the police in the first place, the police who did exactly what the public would expect when called for this kind of thing, or the people who would look at this as some sort of failure on the part of police.


> But coming on the heels of last Saturday's failed car bomb in Times Square, the plastic-shrouded SUV *spooked a woman walking her dog - and she quickly called cops,* a witness said.
> 
> "She stopped to look at it," said Al Simmons, 58, who was working at his nearby hotdog stand. "We have to look out for each other. If you see something say something.


I guess since the cops were New Yorkers WAY before they were cops- or at least they are as ignorant as New Yorkers who called the cops in the first place- we can discren from this story that New Yorkers are dumbasses who don't know what a BMW test vehicle looks like. What are they teaching kids in elementary school there? Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


----------



## BMW-Esq. (Jun 5, 2009)

PropellerHead said:


> Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


Please tell us how you _really_ feel 

As you might have heard, we just went through a pretty "real" bomb scare here. This was followed up by another (thankfully less serious) scare on friday. While it is silly that people would be unnerved by a x3 with swirls on it, i think it's pretty understandable someone would report it given the current climate of the city.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

I think what spooked her (and the police) was that the SUV was left engine running, and no driver in sight. 

- Just like the SUV in Times Square.

mw


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I would like to know how you forget that your engine is still running.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Jever said:


> I would like to know how you forget that your engine is still running.


Just because that what was reported in the news, doesn't make it true. 

On the 11 o'clock news, CBS reported that the driver used remote to turn the car on.

Still doesn't explain how come he was not back to his car before the police broke into it. That's quite a long time and quite a distance to not even see all the commotion.

So that could also be an incorrect reporting. You can't trust the news anyway. It looks like everybody is using rumors and gossip as their source. 

mw


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

FWIW, I wouldn't have had a clue that the camo meant that it was a test vehicle.

And why in the hell do people need remote start? Folks ought to be grateful they don't have to use a hand crank and leave it at that.



Jever said:


> I would like to know how you forget that your engine is still running.


Double ditto.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Wow. It's tough to know what is more stupid: The dumbass, paranoid New Yorkers who don't know what this is and called the police in the first place, the police who did exactly what the public would expect when called for this kind of thing, or the people who would look at this as some sort of failure on the part of police.I guess since the cops were New Yorkers WAY before they were cops- or at least they are as ignorant as New Yorkers who called the cops in the first place- we can discren from this story that New Yorkers are dumbasses who don't know what a BMW test vehicle looks like. What are they teaching kids in elementary school there? Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


9-11 happened in NYC. Id be paranoid too. :eeps:


----------



## woh0 (Feb 26, 2008)

PropellerHead said:


> Wow. It's tough to know what is more stupid: The dumbass, paranoid New Yorkers who don't know what this is and called the police in the first place, the police who did exactly what the public would expect when called for this kind of thing, or the people who would look at this as some sort of failure on the part of police.I guess since the cops were New Yorkers WAY before they were cops- or at least they are as ignorant as New Yorkers who called the cops in the first place- we can discren from this story that New Yorkers are dumbasses who don't know what a BMW test vehicle looks like. What are they teaching kids in elementary school there? Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


you're an ass.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

:rofl::rofl: Being paranoid these days can go a long ways especially in the US. Better safe than sorry I suppose :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW-Esq. said:


> Please tell us how you _really_ feel


I didn't, really, I expressed the exact opposite sentiment in a satirical rant. I too would be very paranoid. The point is that I find the fact that police did not know what a BMW prototype is very UNfunny. I would expect it, in fact. I think they did exactly what we would expect of them.

On the other hand, the OP has made recent fun of exploiting police mistakes. This thread and its intent was no different.


MatWiz said:


> You want a proof of how fvcking DUMB the notorious NYPD is?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Clearly, this country is ****ed up. Paranoid to the nth degree.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> I didn't, really, I expressed the exact opposite sentiment in a satirical rant. I too would be very paranoid. The point is that I find the fact that police did not know what a BMW prototype is very UNfunny. I would expect it, in fact. I think they did exactly what we would expect of them.
> 
> *On the other hand, the OP has made recent fun of exploiting police mistakes. This thread and its intent was no different.*


:tsk:

Trying to dig yourself out of the hole by burying me? You are losing respect at a dizzying speed. Better swallow your ego this time (I know its hard for you), and let this one go. What are you digging past posts for? What I post over there has nothing to do with the Bomb Squad and my opinion of them. Don't try to paint me in bad colors only so that you will look better. It doesn't work. None of us New Yorkers believes you.

You expect people to know BMW camouflage??? Or the police??? They suppose to see a running SUV with no driver in sight and just go away saying "oh, that's a BMW test vehicle, nothing to see here, let's go home?" They did the right thing. Broke the window and looked inside to verify that all is clear.

I bet you that more than half the people HERE AT BF don't know the BMW camouflage design. Less so people on the street. What is that has to do with "dumbness"???

"Better safe than sorry". "If you see something, say something". This is how we operate here. We see something suspicious, we report. The police checks, gives the all clear, and everything is back to normal. It would have been dumb NOT to check this vehicle.

The only dumb person in this story is the test driver. Nobody else.

Have a good day.

mw


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MatWiz said:


> What are you digging past posts for? What I post over there has nothing to do with the Bomb Squad and my opinion of them.


BS. You posted that on Saturday here in OT. You have a problem with cops. You used the ROFL smiley to indicate that the cops were stupid- something you'd said wiithin the past 36 hours. You posted this cause you thought they were being dumb.

ONE of us has a history of supporting police action. ONE of us has expressed problems with authority within a day of this thread. The other does not. That's what this is about.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Wow. It's tough to know what is more stupid: The dumbass, paranoid New Yorkers who don't know what this is and called the police in the first place, the police who did exactly what the public would expect when called for this kind of thing, or the people who would look at this as some sort of failure on the part of police.I guess since the cops were New Yorkers WAY before they were cops- or at least they are as ignorant as New Yorkers who called the cops in the first place- we can discren from this story that New Yorkers are dumbasses who don't know what a BMW test vehicle looks like. What are they teaching kids in elementary school there? Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


Permission requested to link this post to the Wikipedia entry "sweeping generalizations" please.

...


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

PropellerHead said:


> Wow. It's tough to know what is more stupid: The dumbass, paranoid New Yorkers who don't know what this is and called the police in the first place, the police who did exactly what the public would expect when called for this kind of thing, or the people who would look at this as some sort of failure on the part of police.I guess since the cops were New Yorkers WAY before they were cops- or at least they are as ignorant as New Yorkers who called the cops in the first place- we can discren from this story that New Yorkers are dumbasses who don't know what a BMW test vehicle looks like. What are they teaching kids in elementary school there? Clearly, something is wrong with New Yorkers.


Prop, just reading your above post it does come across as kind of harsh and critical of New Yorkers. I realize that that may not have been your intent but you seem kind of !!

That being said these prototype vehicles are usually pretty easy to pick out of a crowd and with the manufacturer license plates on them even easier still. Now the average person on the street may not be able to make the distinction but the NYPD sure should be able to.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> BS. You posted that on Saturday here in OT. You have a problem with cops. You used the ROFL smiley to indicate that the cops were stupid- something you'd said wiithin the past 36 hours. You posted this cause you thought they were being dumb.
> 
> ONE of us has a history of supporting police action. ONE of us has expressed problems with authority within a day of this thread. The other does not. That's what this is about.


Look, you will continue to argue with me until I will get tired and give up, and you will then feel like you won some ego points. I am not like that. I am not interested. So I will just reply to what you said and leave it at that. I am not interested in arguing. You said your point of view. I will say mine, and that's it for me.

1. You came and trashed NY'ers. All of us. Then you tried to dig yourself out of the hole by trashing me. That is not classy.

2. A precinct sent the cops 75-50 times to the same wrong address, a house of an old couple age over 80 years old. 75-50 times. That is dumb in my opinion. That was the discussion in the other thread, the possibility or the lack of, of the police breaking the door of a wrong address into the houses of innocent people. *That was the OTHER thread.*

I will criticize the police when I think they were in the wrong, and compliment them when I think they did a good thing. My opinion will change as I see fit according to my own judgement based on the subject. There is a big difference between bomb squad and others. That's my opinion. I run my own brain. You run yours. Don't try to run mine based on your rules and I am not trying to run yours based on my algorithm. And please don't try to tell others what my posts mean. I can do it myself.

In this thread, the Bomb Squad is 100% OK. My opinion.

The BMW driver: Irresponsible. My opinion.

The woman: She saw something, she said something. That is what NYC wants her to do. It's not her place to make a decision if the running SUV is a threat or not.

http://httqa.mta.info/mta/security/images/?file=ssss1.jpg

http://httqa.mta.info/mta/security/images/?file=ssss3.jpg










mw


----------



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

too much paranoia


----------



## woh0 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the warm fuzzy feeling that i get when my heart beats because i was paranoid and it helped me stay alive.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

My opinion is they should have just kept Martin running the M division :tsk:
Why the hell did he take the X3 test mule for a trip to the city? Was there a dearth of M3s or X5s in the stable?
Clearly this is a publicity stunt designed to generate interest in the upcoming all new X3


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

cmac2012 said:


> And why in the hell do people need remote start? Folks ought to be grateful they don't have to use a hand crank and leave it at that.


I will now to please amend my remarks.

If I didn't live in this bucolic Mediterranean style climate but rather in one of the northern realms where months of continual below freezing weather was the norm, remote start might seem like a good idea. I imagine that if one didn't have a garage "heated" to 50 degrees, and one woke up at 6 am with 29 minutes in which to get dressed and eat before launching out the door to work, the option of starting your car, parked on the street in front of your house or in a carport perhaps, while standing at the sink in one's jammies might be a nifty option. You might get in the habit of leaving the defroster on at low speed. 15 minutes of that could make the day start off a bit smoother, I must admit.



jcatral14 said:


> Clearly this is a publicity stunt designed to generate interest in the upcoming all new X3


One of my first thoughts. They noticed the Apple thing out here.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

The real question here is how many wheels were bent during this test run...


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

:rofl: This one is for PropellerHead!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDuldVP7yg&NR=1


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Stupid on every part. The cops could easily check the plate and contact the registered owner. The police are like big kids, they love to smash things and blow up stuff in the name of public safety. You don't get an apology for this and you don't get one when they do a no-knock on your house at 2am and kill your pets. 

To save face, they ticket him for idling. I'd like to see the mayor shut off his 10 SUVs when he parks before the cops start ticketing for that.


----------



## Ian_L (Aug 13, 2009)

skywolf said:


> Stupid on every part. The cops could easily check the plate and contact the registered owner.


Cops cant do that its too much like hard work, everywhere not just New York.


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

Bmwcat said:


> :rofl: This one is for PropellerHead!


(Anger Management)

Hey that looks not bad. Who would'a thought - Adam Sandler in a decent movie. I might have to rent that one - no wait, the Menlo Park library has an hellacious DVD collection.


----------



## cmac2012 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ian_L said:


> Cops cant do that its too much like hard work, everywhere not just New York.


I sometimes have problems with cops but fact is they could get blown up by a vehicle like that. Slim chance but recent history tells us it's possible.

I drove cab night shift in Seattle off and on for years. I saw about 5% (wild guess) of the rough trade they did and I wasn't tasked with getting in the face of those characters and rearranging their behavior. There are some seriously block-headed people is his world, this nation, and cops are the firewall tween us and them.


----------

